# Par ses propres moyens



## lucio_75

Par contre l’efficacité énergétique du ferroutage (= maxicode TC) est inférieure (selon ces chiffres) à celle du camion qui roule par ses propres moyens.

Si tratta di uno studi sull'alta velocità.

L'ultima parte mi crea qualche difficoltà

L'efficienza energetica del ferroutage...è invece inferiore...a quella del camion che viaggia con i propri mezzi.  

Fa veramente brutto così...


----------



## 19Melania88

Premesso che io non ne capisco granchè di questa materia e che le mie conoscenze in questo campo sono piuttosto limitate... Lancio la mia idea: il (chiamiamolo) "trasporto _ferroutage" _e "quello _par ses propres moyens" _non sono equivalenti rispettivamente al "trasporto combinato" e "trasporto su gomma"?


----------



## 19Melania88

No, mi correggo, il trasporto combinato riguarda solo i container. Però forse si potrebbe dire _su rotaia_, a questo punto. 
Melania


----------



## lucio_75

son d'accordo con te, il senso è lì. Ma è la versione tradotta che è tirata un pò per i capelli...


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, Lucio, ma non essendo madrelingua, e anche dato il titolo che hai imposto al thread, non capisco se il problema viene da ferroutage o da "Par ses propres moyens".


----------



## lucio_75

Ops, speravo di essere piu comprensibile

Il problema è su "Par ses propres moyens"


----------



## matoupaschat

Lo credevo, ma Melania me ne ha fatto dubitare. 
E cominciando dall'altro capo? "L'efficienza energetica del camion che viaggia/si sposta da solo/sé è superiore a quella del ferroutage".


----------



## lucio_75

è quel "da solo" che non mi piace...avevo pensato a "autonomamente", perché il senso è lì ma è la forma che lascia a desiderare


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che dovrai risolverti a qualche cambiamento, tipo:
"L'efficienza energetica del _ferroutage_...è invece inferiore...a quella del trasporto stradale convenzionale".


----------



## lucio_75

J'avoue. c'est pas mal

Gros merci...


----------

